# Too matted



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

I have tried everything and when I say everything I mean everything. I bought CC brushes, CC products, then BB products, I even bought a conditioner called 'The Answer' which by the way cost me $40!! and nothing... Chiqui is too matted. All around... I don't know what I have done wrong. I brushed his hair several times a day and I use really good products









The outside coat is very good and soft but inside is all matted, big ones!! and I cannot separate them with my fingers...

So I think I have to cut his hair completely... has someone done that before?
I would like to keep his head with some hair... or should I just shave him completely?? It is getting too cold here in Minnesota and I bet it will snow very soon...
Aussie pet mobile is coming tomorrow and I would like to tell me how to cut it but maybe I don't have any choice...

HEEEEELPPP!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If its all matted underneath, you really have no choice. Their coats really do grow back fast fortunately.

As he grows, work on your brushing techniques. Make sure you brush all the way down to the skin by flipping back the hair and brushing it in layers. Even though you were brushing him several times a day, you apparently weren't getting all the way through his coat.

Get him some cute sweaters to wear while he's growing back.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Before you try to shave him down, have you tried combing conditioner through his coat? If the mats are close to the skin, shaving can be tough too. One thing to always prevent future mats from forming, always comb or brush using a leave in conditioner. Never comb the hair "dry". I think of it as baby fine hair. You would never comb a babies hair without using a detangler or a really super soft brush. I think the same is true for a malt's hair. JMM probably has some really good adivce on how to handle a matted coat.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

If you can find a good groomer that has the time and patience, they can work miracles and may not need to shave completely down. Although they charge a pretty penny for it. I have a slicker brush that I spray conditioner on and on the mat and can usually get even a bad mat out with that, but if it is all over, that is too much work. Even if he gets a shave, it'll be grown in before you know it. Don't feel bad about it, I think most of us have let our dog get matted atleast once. And now you have the perfect reason to get him a few warm clothes for the winter.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had Tuffy shaved down once.. it was after Christmas and he's spent almost a week running around in a sweater which just matted him beyond repair. He's extremely cotton coated and he matts up just walking around. Put him in a sweater and it's a recipe for disaster. I was scared about having him cut down so short especially since he had pretty long hair at that point but after it was done I loved it. He looks adorable with short hair and he loves not having to be brushed everyday when his hair is short. I try to keep him a fairly short cut all the time because his hair just isn't suited to a long coat and although he'll tolerate it, he really hates to be brushed. And like LadysMom said, their hair grows back really fast. Before I knew it, Tuffy was ready for another hair cut!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi has a really good point. Maybe you can find a groomer who will tackle the mats instead of shaving Chiqui.

Even if it costs more, like she says, it may not be that much more than shaving would be. A co-worker had to have her Yorkie shaved this summer and they charged her $50. With mats close to the skin, they have to do it very slowly and carefully. They also made her sign a waiver before that they would not be responsible if Sugar got cut and needed stitches - at her cost.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I recently shaved kodie... about 2 weeks ago... i'm gonna try really hard to be a good mommy and brush him everyday!








I would rather shave him than put him through all that pain of getting those matts out.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 24 2005, 01:14 PM
> *I recently shaved kodie... about 2 weeks ago... i'm gonna try really hard to be a good mommy and brush him everyday!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Pics??? I`d love to see him in a short cut!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,

I’m not sure how bad the matting is... but when Chelsey got really bad I cut her hair down and then worked out the matts with my hands it took for ever and I did not have the bless the beast shampoo at the time . We ran out. 

If it is not that bad and you’re willing to work on it yourself... you can 
Use the detangling shampoo or fur polish pomade to get the matts out...
I find the fur pomade works really well.. just put a bit on it and separate with your fingers... since you puppy is really matted you may have to cut the ones you can not untangle. With the shampoo you can put a lot on and work at very small peaces bit , by bit ..
What I do is hold the matt at the bottom ,just one finger above the skin so when you are separating it you are not pulling the hair from the skin. That way your puppy will not feel the tugging.. 

If your puppy has more cotton hair I was told by my breeder to use a comb after a bath not the brush. You can use the brush in between. When you are brushing do bits at a time to make sure you get the base of the hair and all the matts out. Make sure you do under the arms, chin, an just below the ears. I find those area tend to matt the most.. if you miss brushing them.
In addition when shampooing your puppy, do not rub the hair in circles that also create matts. Always try to wash the hair in the direction it you want to comb it. 

When Chelsey has matts I work through them when I put the bless the best shampoo on. I find the come just goes right through them. If I hit a ruff spot with the comb, then I use my fingers to separate the matt. Once I have the matt out I rince her off a few times . with the water running down the way I comb her hair.

I know some of these tips may be to late for now.. but you can apply them later on.
I hope you find a good groomer.


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your help.

Can I give him a bath when he is matted? I read it can make it worse. 
I also try to cut the hair myself but the clipper will not go through and I am afraid I will cut him.
The mats are right where the harness is (shoulders), chest and lateral sides.
His coat is like cotton, very fluffy... it is completely different from Rosita's.

Do you think I should also shave his head? will it look too bad if I leave hair there??
I don't want it to look like a chihuahua (nothing against chihuahuas though)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend not giving a bath. It will just make the matts get tighter. Get a small scissors that has a rounded tip. I have 2. One is a small cutical scissors and the other is one I got at PetsMart for $14. You can try cutting into the make (scissors parallel with the hair). Do this a few times into a matt and then try to comb out the matt. This works sometimes. If not try cutting the mat out. I do this sometimes because it is just easier than fighting with Lexi.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to shave Pico once when he was just 6 months old and after that we didn't have much of a problem. I think his adult coat came in and that solved a lot of the matting. He has a cottony coat, too.

I started going through his coat every night with a steel comb to locate any mats that might have tangled up during the day. I used a detangler (PurePaws Spray) and since he is in a puppy coat at all times I can just brush him each night now with a natural bristle brush and it removes any loose hairs that seem to create the mats.

I don't put a harness on him unless we are going for a walk or somewhere that I will put him down on the ground and will need a leash on him.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silvia_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Thank you so much for all your help.
> 
> Can I give him a bath when he is matted? I read it can make it worse.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It sound like it is really matted and from the sounds of it . It sound like it may be from the harness. always remove the harness right after you have giving puppy his walk. I also learned this the hardway... Lost a harness as well. Chester chewed it up .. and chelsey got matted. Is it a big clup of matts all the way across. If it is really bad and close to the skin then ,yep I would suggest take him to the groomer. Do not bath. 
but you can use the tips provided from everyone next time. You have all the right tools now. If the hair on top is not matted I would not cut it off unless you want to ... it really up to you what look you like. This is your chance to get all the cute sweaters for winter . Your puppy will look very cute with his new hair cut.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has needed to be shaved before for too many matts. Sometimes a groomer can salvage it (don't wait, go find a groomer now) but sometimes its just too much. I am definitely a bad mommy and don't brush as often or as thoroughly as I should. I have given up though at this point and plan to keep Miko in a shorter puppy cut. I think he looks adorable either way and truly I don't have the time or the energy and I know he couldn't care less (and probably prefers to be in a shorter cut anyways).


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex had to get shaved in July, we left his head and tail long. He had bad mats on his hips from his chewing and scratching. After he was shaved we found out he had un underlying skin problem causing him to scratch and lick, bad allergies! It ended up being a good thing. You can see his picture of him with short hair in my siggy. It has been almost 4 months and it is back to the length it was in the photo of him with longer hair.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silvia_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Thank you so much for all your help.
> 
> Can I give him a bath when he is matted? I read it can make it worse.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I second Chelsey's post. Also, have you been brushing him before giving him baths? How long is his hair? I keep mine in a 3 inch long puppy cut. Still look like Maltese but without all the length. I brush them once in the morning with a human hair brush (the ones with rounded edges to get to the bottom without scratching their skin, then go over with the slicker and then with the comb.) Unfortunately I was doing it with dry hair until recently when I learned you are supposed to do it with conditioner! Omg!

Good luck to you. It is so true... wet maltese look like long haired wet chihuahuas! Except for my male... he is big so he looks like a straight haired bichon!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 25 2005, 03:51 AM
> *  I keep mine in a 3 inch long puppy cut.  Still look like Maltese but without all the length.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113207*


[/QUOTE]

mpd- I _really_ like Lucky's and Chelsey's cuts. I am printing their pictures to show the groomer, the first time I have to take Wilson in. Their hair is long enough to look like a Maltese, but not too long. I also love how full their feet are!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo+Oct 24 2005, 02:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics??? I`d love to see him in a short cut!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112998
[/B][/QUOTE]
i know... i've been lazy...







I will try!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats why i keep maxi short because he hates to be brushed ( i do it anyway ) but he looks so handsome with short hair anyway that its easier i also have a standard grooming very 3 weeks and a bath with the groomers every 2 weeks and than i bathe him so basically he gets 1 week out of the month when he can be left alone other than brushing


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you all!

The groomer hasn't called me back yet. I hope he can get us in this week.
I love this service because they let me stay in all he time and she gives them treats and have aromatherapy and all that stuff so I am willing to wait.
I will post some pictures!! Thanks again


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I think they're cute in a puppy cut with their face, ears, feet, and tail left long.







I'm in the process of growing out Abbey's topknot and ears but I plan on leaving her in a 3 inch puppy cut!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna+Oct 25 2005, 08:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mpd- I _really_ like Lucky's and Chelsey's cuts. I am printing their pictures to show the groomer, the first time I have to take Wilson in. Their hair is long enough to look like a Maltese, but not too long. I also love how full their feet are!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113213
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you! I'm biased but I like the fact that they still look like Maltese but it is manageable and so far they haven't matted.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 25 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Thats why  i keep maxi short because he hates to be brushed ( i do it anyway ) but he looks so handsome with short hair anyway that its easier i also have a standard grooming very 3 weeks and a bath with the groomers every 2 weeks and than i bathe him so basically he gets 1 week out of the month when he can be left alone other than brushing
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113230*


[/QUOTE]


Maxi is gorgeous and his eyes are begging for him to come stay at my home!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna+Oct 25 2005, 08:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mpd- I _really_ like Lucky's and Chelsey's cuts. I am printing their pictures to show the groomer, the first time I have to take Wilson in. Their hair is long enough to look like a Maltese, but not too long. I also love how full their feet are!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113213
[/B][/QUOTE]

chelsey is so flattered







. thank you


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silvia_@Oct 25 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Thank you all!
> 
> The groomer hasn't called me back yet. I hope he can get us in this week.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi Silvia,

It sounds so great my puppies might want to go live with you instead!


----------

